# Where to purchase???



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hiya guys

I am wondering what a KSI relay is and where do get one?

also where do I get a heater relay from?

Do I actually need a shunt??

thank you???


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

gemmuj said:


> Hiya guys
> 
> I am wondering what a KSI relay is and where do get one?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure on the others, but if you want to have any instrumentation, yes, you need a shunt. Otherwise, you will hve to wire 2/0 cable up into the dash which is a) hard b) a bad idea c) you'll need some badass gauges. The shunt turns the high current and steps it down to miliamps so your gauges can work without huge, dangerous cables.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

KSI stands for Key Switch Input, which is one of the controller’s input terminals. A relay with a 10 amp contact rating with a coil of 12 volt DC (aux battery voltage) should work well.

As for the heater relay (some use the term “contactor” denoting a high amp unit), again a 12VDC coil with contacts rated above the amp draw of the heater chosen.

The purpose of the shunt is to measure battery pack amp draw. There is a slight resistance across it which develops a small voltage, like 0-50 millivolts for a display of 0-500 amps. Such is required so that you know to go easy on the battery pack, controller, and motor. They aren’t cheap to replace.

Some you can find at an industrial supply company (such as Newark Electronics in the USA) others thru an EV dealer.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

rillip3 said:


> I'm not sure on the others, but if you want to have any instrumentation, yes, you need a shunt. Otherwise, you will hve to wire 2/0 cable up into the dash which is a) hard b) a bad idea c) you'll need some badass gauges. The shunt turns the high current and steps it down to miliamps so your gauges can work without huge, dangerous cables.


lol - good safety tip!

Remember guys, you can only let the smoke out ONCE!!!


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hiya guys,

Where can I buy a KSI relay??

I've looked around but I can't seem to find them anywhere.

Help!!! Do I absolutely need one, lol

Muj


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hiya postbuild521,

I am using a 144v battery bank. I am using an FB1-4001A motor with a Curtis 1231C controller. 

Please advice me on a suitable KSI relay substitute. 

Thank you

Muj


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

I got mine from Radio Shack. Standard 12 volt, 30 amp automotive relay. It is used for any number of things and works well as a KSI Relay.


----------



## gemmuj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hiya guys,

I am based int he UK and we do not have radio shack. But a shop that I think my be similar is www.maplin.co.uk . Would someone please be kind enough to pick me out the correct relay for my system. i'm using a curtis 1231C controller. I believe it requires a 12v connection but I maybe road and it may need the full 144vs. 

if not maplins, then there is www.halfords.co.uk, they sell care accessories.

Thank you for your help.

Muj


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the one you need. *30A SPDT Auto 
12Vdc <H2>*

</H2>N00AW £1.98 In Stock
This is off the Maplin website.


----------

